# dodo / faire dodo



## yekeyeke

Os quiero preguntar que a parte de significar "cama" se emplea alguna vez para dirigirse a alguien con afectividad.
Ya que en el texto que lo he encontrado no creo que signifique "cama":
Estan tirando a los dardos  y uno de ellos ha tirado ya y el otro le dice : "C'EST ÇA, DODO! y ya al final otro comenta que hay que irse a la cama pero con la palabra "LIT"


----------



## grandluc

hola
C'est comme ça qu'on s'adresse aux enfants:
- C'est l'heure de faire dodo.
- Au dodo!
Cela vient sans doute de *do*rmir


----------



## josepbadalona

Hola : 
"Dodo" no significa "cama" sino "sueño" 
aller faire dodo = aller dormir es lo que se les dice a los niños pequeños...
"on va faire un petit dodo?" 'tu as envie de faire dodo?"

Entre gente "mayor" "dodo" equivale a veces a "tranquilo" en sentido coloquial o a "déjanos en paz" ; o es invitación a dejar de hacer algo porque lo está haciendo mal ("au lit", puede tener el mismo sentido)


----------



## Nanon

josepbadalona said:


> Entre gente "mayor" "dodo" equivale a veces a "tranquilo" en sentido coloquial o a "déjanos en paz" ; o es invitación a dejar de hacer algo porque lo está haciendo mal ("au lit", puede tener el mismo sentido)


 
Absolument, Josep.
Ça me rappelle une expression marseillaise qui a un peu le même sens : "Va te coucher !"


----------



## josepbadalona

Nanon said:


> Absolument, Josep.
> Ça me rappelle une expression marseillaise qui a un peu le même sens : "Va te coucher !"


oui, moi, je simplifie : "allez, va coucher" ou encore "cou-couche panier" (à noter que ce sont les expressions habituelles pour un chien !!!)


----------



## Johanna CC

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos
​hola...quiero saber que significa "bon dodo a demain"....no puedo traducir la frase....gracias


----------



## marcoszorrilla

"Faire dodo", significa dormir.


----------



## rolandbascou

Lo siento pero  creo que dodo no tiene equivalente español. Duerme bien, felices sueños, o sencillamente buenas noches.


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Bon dodo *à *demain


 
Hola Johanna y bienvenida al foro:

"Bon dodo" se dice principalmente a los niños y equivale, como te indican, 
a "duerme bien". 
"Dodo" es una palabra infantil relacionada con "dormir".
Se puede decir también a adultos en plan cariñoso.


----------



## Dahelo

Hola

Creo que hay una traducción para "dodo"
Aqui en México, se dice "la meme", normalmente cuando se les habla a los niños, así que, "hacer la meme" puede ser el equivalente a "faire dodo" en français


----------



## virtualemotion

Johanna CC said:


> *NUEVA PREGUNTA*
> Hilos unidos
> ​hola...quiero saber que significa "bon dodo a demain"....no puedo traducir la frase....gracias



Aquí falta una coma.

"Bon dodo, à demain!"

Quiere decir : "Duerme bien, hasta mañana!"


----------



## haysol

Hola a todos, es la primera vez que escribo así que estoy probando como funciona. 

Recibí un mail que contaba varias cosas y como cierre del mismo, después de los saludos, aparecía lo que sigue :

"Et Bonne nuit car je pense que tu vas aller faire dodo encore"

No encuentro la traducción exacta, alguien me puede ayudar? Gracias!!

Saludos!


----------



## Dentellière

haysol said:


> Hola a todos, es la primera vez que escribo así que estoy probando como funciona.
> 
> Recibí un mail que contaba varias cosas y como cierre del mismo, después de los saludos, aparecía lo que sigue :
> 
> "Et Bonne nuit car je pense que tu vas aller faire dodo encore"
> 
> No encuentro la traducción exacta, alguien me puede ayudar? Gracias!!
> 
> Saludos!


 

_Y buenas noches, ya que pienso que vas a ir a hacer nono ahora ._

Faire dodo:  Lenguaje infantil: "hacer nono" = ir a dormir 



Buenas noches, me voy a hacer nono, ..ya es muy tarde


----------



## haysol

Excelente! 

muchas gracias!!!!


----------



## petiteruiz

En Perú existe un equivalente que se les dice a los niños:
Faire dodo: hacer tutumeme
Qui a le sens de: aller dormir

Espero que ayude.


----------



## mariaeulalia

Est-ce quelqu'un peut m'aider?.....je ne comprends pas la significación de l'expresion suivante:Moi, c'était dodo.

L'expresion complete est: Chacun son truc, moi, c'était dodo.

Merci


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Ver post 13.
- lo mío era dormir / hacer nono

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## MmeMauve

mariaeulalia said:


> Est-ce quelqu'un peut m'aider?.....je ne comprends pas la significación de l'expresion suivante:Moi, c'était dodo.
> 
> L'expresion complete est: Chacun son truc, moi, c'était dodo.
> 
> Merci



Para mí quiere decir algo como: cada uno con lo suyo/"cada loco con su tema"/etc. lo mío es dormir/a mí me gusta dormir.
Lógicamente, si lees los mensajes anteriores verás los diferentes equivalentes de "_dodo_" según los países. Alguien añadió cómo se dice en México. "Meme", creo, ¿no?
En Chile decimos "tuto", "hacer tuto".
A la prochaine


----------



## mariaeulalia

Merci, maintenant l'expresion es très claire pour moi.


----------



## Siluro

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola de nuevo, gente. Sigo con mis lecturas para recordar el francés. En esta ocasión, la madre de Nicolas lo está mandando a dormir. La frase es la siguiente:

-[...] et puis elle m'a dit que j'aille me coucher mon chéri et que je _fasse un gros dodo_.
*Source *: Les récrés du Petit Nicolas, Sempé et Goscinny

¿Qué quiere decir eso? ¿Cómo traduciríais "faire un gros dodo"?

Gracias a todos, de antemano. =)


----------



## Pohana

Siluro said:


> ...que je _fasse un gros dodo_....



..._que me dé una buena dormida_...


----------

